# bug when resizing program windows



## titan2ten (Dec 27, 2012)

I've just noticed that when I resize any windows I get an outline of the window rather that the window just getting bigger/smaller, then when i release left click the window goes to that size, this didn't happen when I first installed windows 8 so I don't think it is normal

its kind of hard to explain so here is a screenshot:



















anyone else have this small problem and does anyone know how to fix it.

thanks for reading.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

There is a feature of IE that allows you to see the contents of a window when dragging it. However, it sometimes seems to toggle itself off. I think it has to do with other software that's been installed.

Go to: Control Panel, System, Advanced System Settings, then click "Settings" under the Performance area. In Visual Effects, select "Show Windows Contents While Dragging." Click Apply then OK. If this is already selected then deselect it, click Apply then reselect it and click Apply again.


----------



## titan2ten (Dec 27, 2012)

thanks a bunch! it was kinda bugging me lol


----------

